# [SOLVED] What is the optimal set up, or does it really matter?



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

There are two ways i can connect my xbox 360 to my tv, and which would you think is better?

1. Xbox - Bluray amp - TV (All HDMI)

2. Xbox - TV via HDMI - Bluray Amp via Optical Audio

I am using the first set up, but was curious to know if there was one way that was the "Right way" and one that is the "Wrong way"


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: What is the optimal set up, or does it really matter?*

Answer this: does the bluray amp add anything to the video signal while its holding it? Without more information I'd say that #2 is the better hookup scheme. The less steps or pieces of gear in a signal path the better. But it may be more convenient using #1. Why not try both and decide?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

To add to what Yustr said (his input was correct), EDID isn't always passed correctly if there's a middle-man between your source and output. (Long story short, EDID is how your xBox and TV communicate a/v capabilities and such). Unless you need something done with the signal (switching, splitting, etc), sending your source straight to the TV can avoid a few hiccups. Still, that's only something you really need to worry about if the picture size or aspect ratio isn't coming through how it should be.


----------

